# How to block website using regedit



## dineshgaur1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi all,


I want ti ask all u master mind is that is there any solution on website  blocking using regedit without using any soft.

I want to know how to block certian website using regedit.

Thanx

Dinesh


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 16, 2006)

I assume you use Internet Explorer and want to block some website from being accessed on your computer. For this you can use Content Advisor. 
In IE, Do this : 
Tools > Internet Options
Click on Content tab. 
In the Content Advisor frame, click on Enable. 
Now in the Approved sites tab, you can manage the websites that you want to block or approve to the users. 
And on the General tab, set a Supervisor Password so that only you can change the settings. 

Here is a screenshot : 
*img81.imageshack.us/img81/5272/contentadvisor9vy.th.jpg


----------



## dineshgaur1 (Apr 16, 2006)

But i want to do it by regedit these settings are cooman to all user i want 
block it by using regedit.

Thankx


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 16, 2006)

Those settings are common to all users.


----------



## shoegoe (Apr 16, 2006)

There a way to block websites through registry? Wow.. never heard of that..

If you block a web in registry(IF POSSIBLE), doent it mean that your IE rejects that domain(IF). Even so, you can access the website through other browsers that works without ie engine.. like ff..i dont think imposing a registry value can control all the browsers. dont they have different agents?.....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 17, 2006)

Some viruses do that I guess, to block access to anti-viruse sites... I dont know how...


----------



## kalpik (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ They use "hosts" file..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh ok, I thought it was registry


----------

